# New Channels Coming To Dish Network Beginning 2-1-07?



## Dishlover (Sep 9, 2006)

On the basic packages i know that the music channels are being added to Americas top 60 or 100 then what channels will be added to Americas top 120 or 200 then?

Anyone know?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Probably nothing.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

We need a question mark in the title. I thought this was an announcement and I'm sure others will think the same. Perhaps a mod can edit it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

chaddux said:


> We need a question mark in the title. I thought this was an announcement and I'm sure others will think the same. Perhaps a mod can edit it.


Agree and done


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You will be getting about 32 Cd music channels that no one wants ,that used to be available to only top 120 and above. Oh and maybe some other shopping channels etc to fill up to make about 100 channels. ARen't you blessed? Did you really think that Dish would give you something with no price increase? This is to help repackage the programming pack so they can say Top 100 instead of Top 60. Same when they repackage the top 120 to the top 200 and so on.


----------



## TreeFarm (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey, just in case I actually do switch, does the Dish program guide work like D*s? Do I have to manually step thru all those flippin music channels and individually delete them from my favorites?


----------



## bderouen (Oct 27, 2006)

TreeFarm said:


> Hey, just in case I actually do switch, does the Dish program guide work like D*s? Do I have to manually step thru all those flippin music channels and individually delete them from my favorites?


It actually works a LOT better than Direct's in my opinion. There is the "all channels" (Direct's Default), then there is an option called "all subs" listing all the channels you subscribe to only, and then you can build a favorites list, where it starts empty and you go through and add what your favorites are. Also if you have High Definition, there is an option on the listing to list only HD channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Other than the "All Channels" and "All Subscribed" lists, one has to make the effort to ADD new channels to their personal favorites lists. If you really hate the CD channels and want to eradicate them from your system there is a small effort required to go into locks and lock out the channels where they will never be able to be tuned or appear in an EPG.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

James Long said:


> Other than the "All Channels" and "All Subscribed" lists, one has to make the effort to ADD new channels to their personal favorites lists. If you really hate the CD channels and want to eradicate them from your system there is a small effort required to go into locks and lock out the channels where they will never be able to be tuned or appear in an EPG.


The hide locked channels feature is my favorite. It removes all the ch's that i never watch from the guide and makes sure that the kids can not order any PPV or porn.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

For those wondering what the new channels will be because of the renaming of the AT packages, please remember the following:

AT60 -- To be called AT100-- at this moment, right now has over 80 channels. (I counted 91 including the barker channels). Add the 32 music channels and that is well over 100.

AT120 -- To be called AT200 -- at this moment, right now has over 210 channels. (I counted 225 with the barker channels)

AT180 -- to be called AT250 -- at this moment, right now has over 270 channels. I counted 285 with the barker channels)

So, NO NEW CHANNELS ARE COMING. At least not to reach the numbers on the packages.

See ya
Tony


----------



## rp3259 (Nov 12, 2006)

I too love to hide /lock channels. That way you only get what you want.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The locks work great EXCEPT for channel 84 HOME SHOPPING NETWORK. You can lock that sucker out and it comes back like a bad penny every time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> The locks work great EXCEPT for channel 84 HOME SHOPPING NETWORK. You can lock that sucker out and it comes back like a bad penny every time.


Channel 84 does not show up in my favorites list. I didn't want to see it, so I didn't add it... and I never see it


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It does show up in the all channels or all subbed list NO MATTER what you do to lock it out. OF course in your own favorite list created by you , it won't.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> It does show up in the all channels or all subbed list NO MATTER what you do to lock it out.


Odd. It locks out easily on my 622, 211 and 501 (I have not tried my 301). Stays locked out even after forced reboots. When is yours magically reappearing? Have you tried locking it out lately?

EDIT: Had to take the 211 off of the list. That one is magically reappearing. :sure:


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You will be getting about 32 Cd music channels that no one wants ,that used to be available to only top 120 and above. Oh and maybe some other shopping channels etc to fill up to make about 100 channels. ARen't you blessed? Did you really think that Dish would give you something with no price increase? This is to help repackage the programming pack so they can say Top 100 instead of Top 60. Same when they repackage the top 120 to the top 200 and so on.


How about some channels with logs burning or fish swimming ? That would increase the numbers also. I sure would like my RSN in HD as I am sure a lot of others would also.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

People seem to link price increases with new channels. There are LOTS of costs of doing business, and people want raises and so forth too... so that goes into each price increase as well.

Plus, I'll notice that when Dish adds a channel during the year (as they did add several HD and SD over this year) people conveniently forget about those and keep asking "when are you adding channels".

For that matter, you can have this same discussion in the DirecTV forum as well as Cable forums... everybody is raising rates... and everybody adds some channels during the year.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

James Long said:


> Odd. It locks out easily on my 622, 211 and 501 (I have not tried my 301). Stays locked out even after forced reboots. When is yours magically reappearing? Have you tried locking it out lately?
> 
> EDIT: Had to take the 211 off of the list. That one is magically reappearing. :sure:


 On both of my 622 dvrs it will not lock out. THis has been discussed on another thread and others reported the same. Maybe it only plagues some of the 622 owners.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

gjh3260 said:


> How about some channels with logs burning or fish swimming ? That would increase the numbers also. I sure would like my RSN in HD as I am sure a lot of others would also.


Well at night the Dish hd demo channels shows swimming fish in HD no less.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You will be getting about 32 Cd music channels that no one wants ,that used to be available to only top 120 and above.


The programming on the Muzak channels is often far superior to the Sirius channels. That has not always been true but, for the last few months, Sirius music has been programmed by drooling idiots.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I've always preferred Muzak to Sirius for the simple fact that Muzak music is NEVER interrupted by jungles, DJs, announcements, or anything. The reason I have yet to subscribe to Sirius or XM is due to their insistance on having these annoyances on their system.

See ya
Tony


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

HDMe said:


> People seem to link price increases with new channels. There are LOTS of costs of doing business, and people want raises and so forth too... so that goes into each price increase as well.


People want their TV for free... and they expect channels added for no increase in whatever price they pay, too.

Nobody's wild about paying more for the same number of channels... but I do find it interesting that when milk goes up 20 cents a gallon, there's not the same outcry there is if their TV subscription goes up $2 or $3 or $5/month.

Around my house, that 20 cent increase in milk prices comes in at just under $5/month.

Running a business costs money, of course. The fun part is watching those who subscribe to satellite TV get all up in arms over price increases.

I also get a kick out of those who expect equipment to be free, etc, etc.

Oh, well... TANSTAAFL is a foreign concept to so many.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> I've always preferred Muzak to Sirius for the simple fact that Muzak music is NEVER interrupted by jungles, DJs, announcements, or anything. The reason I have yet to subscribe to Sirius or XM is due to their insistance on having these annoyances on their system.


Excellent point, and it just goes to show that you "get it" when it comes to these things.

I see on various Sirius boards where folks get all upset over the DJs and promos on the music channels... and what I've never understood... and none of them can explain... is why they pay $13/month for a service they don't like... seems the handy-dandy iPod would be more to their liking... continuous music, no interruptions, etc.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

Larry Caldwell said:


> The programming on the Muzak channels is often far superior to the Sirius channels. That has not always been true but, for the last few months, Sirius music has been programmed by drooling idiots.


Every channel on every service is programmed by drooling idiots. At least to some of the listeners to that channel.

There's no way to program to please everybody. No matter what you play, someone ain't gonna like it.

That's not to say the best way to program is to the lowest common denominator, which is what far too many do these days, and the primary reason I finally left broadcast radio.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

oldave said:


> People want their TV for free...


Yep... and yet at the exact same time, people want to pay Dish/DirecTV/cable for the free OTA they could get by putting up an antenna. I know some folks have a hard time of it, but I am speaking of folks who just think antennas are "ugly"... also interesting to hear some of the same folks complain about the quality of their free OTA.. when it is after all free.

I had a relative once who got a free food sample, didn't like it... and wanted some form of reimbursement as she felt "ripped off" at having eaten the free sample and not liked it.



oldave said:


> Nobody's wild about paying more for the same number of channels... but I do find it interesting that when milk goes up 20 cents a gallon, there's not the same outcry there is if their TV subscription goes up $2 or $3 or $5/month.
> 
> Around my house, that 20 cent increase in milk prices comes in at just under $5/month.


Yep again... Also interesting when you figure the government subsidizes dairy farmers and basically this results in a price floor so farmers are guaranteed income in a down year... which is just the kind of thing that could happen if satellite and a la carte became a forced government thing as the extra fees would be passed onto the consumer.

I also wonder... if folks who buy a gallon of milk, but it spoils before they drink that last drop feel like they are paying for milk they didn't drink and then they go complain at the grocery store to the level they will complain about their TV?


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Also interesting when you figure the government subsidizes dairy farmers and basically this results in a price floor so farmers are guaranteed income in a down year... which is just the kind of thing that could happen if satellite and a la carte became a forced government thing as the extra fees would be passed onto the consumer.


I'm not sure that is a good analogy. Dairy prices are subsidized because milk production is seasonal. Farmers won't grow what they can't sell, so the government buys milk during the spring flush, so there is enough to meet demand in January and February. If it weren't for dairy subsidies, you would have to pay $20/gallon for milk in the winter.

A la carte looks really attractive, at least on the face of it. I only actually watch perhaps a dozen channels out of the HD Silver package. For instance, I don't have kids, so Toon Disney and Nogin never get used. OTOH, Rave gets a lot of viewing time. I would like to pick up National Geographic and Biography. If I could pick up the channels I want at $1.50 each, I could subscribe to 20 channels for $30 a month, and never miss a program I wanted to watch.

Of course, I doubt that I would have gotten a $99 upgrade to a 622 and a DPP1000 on a deal like that.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

oldave said:


> Every channel on every service is programmed by drooling idiots. At least to some of the listeners to that channel.
> 
> There's no way to program to please everybody. No matter what you play, someone ain't gonna like it.
> 
> That's not to say the best way to program is to the lowest common denominator, which is what far too many do these days, and the primary reason I finally left broadcast radio.


I should have been more descriptive, rather than just ranting. It is obvious that Sirius takes money from record promoters to provide air time, regardless of the quality of the music. Some of the cuts they play are wretchedly bad. It would be more interesting to hear a first year student practice the scales.

When you hear a bunch of musicians you have never heard of, playing music that lacks any creative spark, you can bet that the programming is being whored out to the record promoters.

Sirius started selling their souls in the last year. When Dish first started carrying Sirius, I was delighted. The programming was obviously being put together by people who understood their genre. Across several channels, the oldies cuts showed great depth of knowledge, and the new cuts showed fine discernment about what was worth playing. When the new corporate policy came in, it was like throwing a switch. Programming went from delightful to disgusting overnight. I turned off Sirius and went back to Muzak.


----------



## SSDA67 (Dec 28, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> The locks work great EXCEPT for channel 84 HOME SHOPPING NETWORK. You can lock that sucker out and it comes back like a bad penny every time.


You need to also delete Channel 222(the Mirror channel for HSN)to get it off your list..

SSDA67:grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Larry Caldwell said:


> I'm not sure that is a good analogy. Dairy prices are subsidized because milk production is seasonal. Farmers won't grow what they can't sell, so the government buys milk during the spring flush, so there is enough to meet demand in January and February. If it weren't for dairy subsidies, you would have to pay $20/gallon for milk in the winter.


I know I'm wandering off-topic on the milk thing... but the thing about subsidies is, that while you aren't paying at the store you are still paying for the milk in the form of a portion of your tax dollars. So, while it keeps the milk price down at the store it doesn't happen for free.

It also provides a price floor, so that each farmer knows in a glut he will still be able to sell his milk at that price no matter what.

'Course I could also throw in that I don't drink milk... so I don't pay anything at the store, except for my tax dollars... but that would sound like I support a la carte... which I don't. I am ok paying a little extra taxes for milk I never will drink because other people are paying some extra taxes for things I do use... so it all balances out.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Well at night the Dish hd demo channels shows swimming fish in HD no less.


Have I been missing out........Guess i shouldnt complain too loudly about the $3 per month price increase. My buddy just got a letter from his cable provider....$30 a month to keep the status quo, thats outrageous. This is what he sent.

Wow, just received a letter from Comcast and the rates are going much much higher. HD NET will now be offered separately at $4.99 a month. DVR equipment rental goes from 6.95 to 11.95 a month, even if you have digital cable service. Packages prices are going up. I did a quick calc of my package and equipment and I will be paying almost $30 extra per month. (I have 2 DVR's and HDNET, etc.) This doesn't include a vague potentially new billing called a Digital Additional Outlet Service at $5.95/month. I suggest anyone who just transferred from TW to Comcast check their mail for the new price listing. This increase goes way beyond the typical inflationary increase.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Yep... and yet at the exact same time, people want to pay Dish/DirecTV/cable for the free OTA they could get by putting up an antenna. I know some folks have a hard time of it, but I am speaking of folks who just think antennas are "ugly"... also interesting to hear some of the same folks complain about the quality of their free OTA.. when it is after all free.
> 
> I had a relative once who got a free food sample, didn't like it... and wanted some form of reimbursement as she felt "ripped off" at having eaten the free sample and not liked it.
> 
> ...


There isn't much on OTA these days except doc Phil EEW, and meaningless local news. I wouldn't have locals if my housemates didn't like it.


----------



## SSDA67 (Dec 28, 2006)

gjh3260 said:


> Have I been missing out........Guess i shouldnt complain too loudly about the $3 per month price increase. My buddy just got a letter from his cable provider....$30 a month to keep the status quo, thats outrageous. This is what he sent.
> 
> Wow, just received a letter from Comcast and the rates are going much much higher. HD NET will now be offered separately at $4.99 a month. DVR equipment rental goes from 6.95 to 11.95 a month, even if you have digital cable service. Packages prices are going up. I did a quick calc of my package and equipment and I will be paying almost $30 extra per month. (I have 2 DVR's and HDNET, etc.) This doesn't include a vague potentially new billing called a Digital Additional Outlet Service at $5.95/month. I suggest anyone who just transferred from TW to Comcast check their mail for the new price listing. This increase goes way beyond the typical inflationary increase.


I noticed this was a BIG selling point at the mall for DirecTV this month.They were showing how the Cable company was going up and thay come down.
One of my friends is going to discontinue cable because of this Price increase.

SSDA67


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

SSDA67 said:


> You need to also delete Channel 222(the Mirror channel for HSN)to get it off your list..
> 
> SSDA67:grin:


It is already deleted and it still stays on.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> There isn't much on OTA these days except doc Phil EEW, and meaningless local news. I wouldn't have locals if my housemates didn't like it.


I guess it varies by market... I like my locals. I do watch quite a bit of network TV on the locals, and my local news is good and in HD on two of the channels! Plus the local folks do some local reporting or documentaries from time to time that are also interesting to watch.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> There isn't much on OTA these days except doc Phil EEW, and meaningless local news. I wouldn't have locals if my housemates didn't like it.


You appear to be in the minority, considering the hue and cry raised over distant networks.

Apparently there's something on ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC that some simply have to see, no matter what.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Larry Caldwell said:


> I should have been more descriptive, rather than just ranting. It is obvious that Sirius takes money from record promoters to provide air time, regardless of the quality of the music. Some of the cuts they play are wretchedly bad. It would be more interesting to hear a first year student practice the scales.
> 
> When you hear a bunch of musicians you have never heard of, playing music that lacks any creative spark, you can bet that the programming is being whored out to the record promoters.
> 
> Sirius started selling their souls in the last year. When Dish first started carrying Sirius, I was delighted. The programming was obviously being put together by people who understood their genre. Across several channels, the oldies cuts showed great depth of knowledge, and the new cuts showed fine discernment about what was worth playing. When the new corporate policy came in, it was like throwing a switch. Programming went from delightful to disgusting overnight. I turned off Sirius and went back to Muzak.


I've been a Sirius subscriber for over two years, I have noticed no decline in programming quality rather a vast increase. I couldn't be happier. In fact, most of the channels I listen to today weren't even around when I subscribed. I really never even liked Sirius, I initially got my subscription just to support the industry. I started listening and then started to love it.
XM and Sirius are radio services. DJs, jingles and station IDs are to be expected. They create a feeling, an identity and can be used for actual radio listening.

Muzak, Music Choice and DMX and digital jukebox services. The main goal of these services, besides inflate channel counts on satellite and cable services, are to create an ambience in a retail setting, they have no feeling, no life, a few CD mega changers on shuffle.

As a Muzak listener for about 4 years, there is nothing about that service I envy (well maybe one thing). Repeats, censorship, shallow playlists, lack of musical classification direction, no niche genres. Acoustic Crossroads/Americana would be the only channel I'd ever consider listening to again, the mix was almost perfect, I have access to similar channels on XM, Sirius and Music Choice, but I will give credit where credit is due, Acoustic Crossroads was a good channel. Good thing it was free. I pay $40 for satellite radio, and wouldn't pay a dime for Muzak.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jonsnow said:


> The only thing wrong with your argument is that I as a consumer with freedom can control my spending.


You as a consumer still control your spending. Don't like the prices, don't buy. Encourage all your friends to do the same. IF enough of you feel the same, maybe there will be enough of you to effect change.

That is how capitalism works.

Right now, the majority of folks in the country feel they are getting their money's worth... which is why we keep subscribing.


----------



## SSDA67 (Dec 28, 2006)

HDMe said:


> You as a consumer still control your spending. Don't like the prices, don't buy. Encourage all your friends to do the same. IF enough of you feel the same, maybe there will be enough of you to effect change.
> 
> That is how capitalism works.
> 
> Right now, the majority of folks in the country feel they are getting their money's worth... which is why we keep subscribing.


Not Neccessarily.A lot of people think they are getting hosed every day.It's just like Taxes and Gas prices"NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT THEM"just live with it.

SSDA67


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

Regarding the music channels is the new cd channels the 120 pack getting already on the 180 or are these totally new channels for only people with the 120 package?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At this point:
Nothing is changing for AT120 subscribers except the name and the price.

AT60 is being renamed "AT100" and _THEY_ are getting the same 32 CD Music channels that are currently in AT120 and above.
*Total channel count: 107* including 23 PI channels ("public interest" - 5 of these are on wing positions and require a second dish), 12 shopping channels and 32 music channels. Alt ESPN channels and dish promotional channels not included in the count.

AT120 subscribers get the same music and channels as they do today under the new name "AT200".
*Total channel count: 200* including 23 PI channels ("public interest" - 5 of these are on wing positions and require a second dish), 12 shopping channels and 96 music channels (CD and SIRIUS). *Regional Sports not included in this count.*

AT180 subscribers get the same music and channels as they do today under the new name "AT250".
*Total channel count: 260* including 23 PI channels ("public interest" - 5 of these are on wing positions and require a second dish), 12 shopping channels and 115 music channels (CD, SIRIUS and "Aud" mono music). *Regional Sports not included in this count.*

AEP subscribers get to keep the name ... and the "Almost Everthing" nickname. 292 channels in the top package.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

SSDA67 said:


> Not Neccessarily.A lot of people think they are getting hosed every day.It's just like Taxes and Gas prices"NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT THEM"just live with it.
> 
> SSDA67


I think pay tv has the market just about right, they are milking as much as they can out of subscribers but not so much that they actually cancel.

Its nothing like taxes, with OTA, dvd rentals and video game consoles you have many options regarding TV entertainment.


----------



## notme (Oct 4, 2006)

gjh3260 said:


> Have I been missing out........Guess i shouldnt complain too loudly about the $3 per month price increase. My buddy just got a letter from his cable provider....$30 a month to keep the status quo, thats outrageous. This is what he sent.
> 
> Wow, just received a letter from Comcast and the rates are going much much higher. HD NET will now be offered separately at $4.99 a month. DVR equipment rental goes from 6.95 to 11.95 a month, even if you have digital cable service. Packages prices are going up. I did a quick calc of my package and equipment and I will be paying almost $30 extra per month. (I have 2 DVR's and HDNET, etc.) This doesn't include a vague potentially new billing called a Digital Additional Outlet Service at $5.95/month. I suggest anyone who just transferred from TW to Comcast check their mail for the new price listing. This increase goes way beyond the typical inflationary increase.





Larry Caldwell said:


> A la carte looks really attractive, at least on the face of it. I only actually watch perhaps a dozen channels out of the HD Silver package. For instance, I don't have kids, so Toon Disney and Nogin never get used. OTOH, Rave gets a lot of viewing time. I would like to pick up National Geographic and Biography. If I could pick up the channels I want at $1.50 each, I could subscribe to 20 channels for $30 a month, and never miss a program I wanted to watch.


WOW!!! I see my $3 increase as I'm just paying more for other peoples channels. Bring on A la carte programing, cause I'm sick of paying for everyone else.
180 for me = 20 + locals.
It would be the best way to really see how good or bad a channel is doing.:eek2: Make foxnews or any news a pay channel and see how many people then think it's worth double the money!!!:eek2: I think fox would be in for a rude awaking.


----------



## mplsjeffm (May 28, 2005)

why doesn't dish brand the packages something other than the number of channels. That way, they wouldn't have to change the name everytime they add channels

They could name them
SD bronze
SD Silver
SD Gold
Everything pack


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mplsjeffm said:


> why doesn't dish brand the packages something other than the number of channels. That way, they wouldn't have to change the name everytime they add channels
> 
> They could name them
> SD bronze
> ...


Those medal names (and the metal Platinum) are actually going away ...

D* advertises by channel count ... 155 channels, 185 channels, over 250 channels. Their package names don't follow the count at this time. They are stuck with "Total Choice" "Total Choice Plus" and "Total Choice Premier". The plus has got to be the smallest tier on satellite - and D* also includes their music channels (all XM) in their counts. I'm really suprised that they don't have a package that competes with E*'s $29.99 plan. $44.95 is a lot to step in the door.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DirecTV used to use metallic names as well before the USSB merger. There was:

Select Choice - $19.99/41 Channels
Total Choice - $29.99/91 Channels
Total Choice Silver - $39.99/104 Channels (13 Starz/Encore Channels)
Total Choice Gold - $39.99/117 Channels (23 RSNs, Golf Channel, OLN and Speed)
Total Choice Platinum - $47.99/130 Channels (Gold and Silver Combined)



> The plus has got to be the smallest tier on satellite


How do you figure? You posted the numbers yourself. According to DirecTV, Total Choice has 155 channels, Total Choice Plus has 185 channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

30~ channels for $5 isn't much of a jump.

TC is currently $44.99 ... 153 channels including 49 XM plus one's own RSN.
TC+ is currently $49.99 ... 188 channels including 67 XM plus one's own RSN.
That makes this $5 "tier" only 17 video and 18 XM channels.
TCPremier simply adds all five premium packages (like AEP) for $50.
(The Sports Pack premium is probably popular on it's own.)

AT60->AT120 is a 125 channel jump (including 32 CD Music and all 64 Sirius Music) for $10.
Under the new scheme AT100->AT200 will be 93 channels (for $13).
AT120->AT180 is a 60 channel jump (including 18 mono Muzak channels) for $10.
AEP finishes off the tiers by adding four premiums for $35 (soon $37) more.

The "plus" part of TC+ is the tier. I suppose it could be argued that the step between AT60 and AT60 Plus is smaller (just adding the local RSNs for $5). I usually don't think of that as a tier.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay, I see what you're saying now.


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

I disagree with those who hate the CD channels. Especially the Blues channel. Somebody at echostar hired a really great Bluesman. Now, starting at about 9AM Pacific Time, the DJ on Accoustic channel thinks this is all country and that is when I change channels.

I did buy the slimdevices TRANSPORTER which is a fantastic streaming audio and computer library tunes player and this has somewhat replaced my Satellite CD player, for now.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

One solution to the rate increases is more package options.. 

However, like similiar posts on other issues, no matter how a package is structured to achieve a price point that someone may like, its always going to be missing one or two favorite channels that are at the next level..


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dish didn't hire anyone, those channels are provided by Muzak , the music service heard in every retail store and fast food restaurant in the country. Muzak was originally founded in the mid 1930s, probably a good 20 years before Ergan was even born. Dish has nothing to do with these channels programming-wise, they just distribute them. And no one really programs these channels, they’re automated. Years ago posted at DBSDISH someone had a tour of the facility and I believe posted pics. It’s basically like I said, a bunch of CD changers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is more than CDs on shuffle, although you are correct that it is Muzak programming. There is a lot of 'programming' even on unhosted music channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

True there is some type of science to it, trying to create the right audio atmosphere for a particular retail setting. I still prefer XM or Sirius where they aim to please their own customers, not other peoples customers


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are broadcast radio stations that go for mood (like Muzak). The main difference between Muzak and Sirius/XM is that Muzak is intended to be background music while you do other things --- like work, shop or ride an elevator. Sirius/XM is intended to be something you listen TO. Muzak works hard not to interrupt what you are doing, even though you may hum or sing along (please, no dancing in the department store). Sirius/XM constantly interrupts the mood to 'entertain' by drawing attention to the audio source. If you have ever yelled at a DJ to shut up and play the next song Muzak is your kind of station!


----------



## restart88 (Jun 18, 2006)

Actually when milk goes up $.20 I increase my home made wine production. 

BTW, I've not read every related post but has anybody else noticed that Cinemax seems to have vanished from the movies pull down AND from the add programming when logged into your account?



oldave said:


> People want their TV for free... and they expect channels added for no increase in whatever price they pay, too.
> 
> Nobody's wild about paying more for the same number of channels... but I do find it interesting that when milk goes up 20 cents a gallon, there's not the same outcry there is if their TV subscription goes up $2 or $3 or $5/month.
> 
> ...


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

restart88 said:


> BTW, I've not read every related post but has anybody else noticed that Cinemax seems to have vanished from the movies pull down AND from the add programming when logged into your account?


There have been several posts to that effect (or is it affect? I don't know.). What I do know is that Cinemax is still available for subscription by calling 1-800-333-DISH.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

bderouen said:


> It actually works a LOT better than Direct's in my opinion. There is the "all channels" (Direct's Default), then there is an option called "all subs" listing all the channels you subscribe to only, and then you can build a favorites list, where it starts empty and you go through and add what your favorites are. Also if you have High Definition, there is an option on the listing to list only HD channels


OTOH, DirecTV handles OTA channels in the guide better. It includes digital sub-channels, and you don't need to subscribe to locals in order to get them on your guide.


----------



## restart88 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks. Then again it looks like it will be either re-packaged or something. Can't think of any other reason to remove it from the add menu other than elimination or making it available some other way. Right?


----------



## restart88 (Jun 18, 2006)

garypen said:


> OTOH, DirecTV handles OTA channels in the guide better. It includes digital sub-channels, and you don't need to subscribe to locals in order to get them on your guide.


Aren't locals included in the D* sub? Unless you have an old existing sub, that is.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

restart88 said:


> BTW, I've not read every related post but has anybody else noticed that Cinemax seems to have vanished from the movies pull down AND from the add programming when logged into your account?


It went into hiding a couple of months ago. Odd thing is, every time someone says "there is still a reference to Cinemax ..." it seems to disappear.


restart88 said:


> Aren't locals included in the D* sub? Unless you have an old existing sub, that is.


They certainly make it hard NOT to have locals if you are in one of the 142 markets they cover.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> If you have ever yelled at a DJ to shut up and play the next song Muzak is your kind of station!


That would be me.  And yes I gave up on Sirius "Standard Time" and moved back to Muzak jazz thanks to the DJ's and jingles' continal interruptions!


----------



## restart88 (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree about the interruptions. :nono2: 

BTW, I got a prompt reply from E* and they claim Cinemax got removed due to a website problem. So we will see.

Speaking of "website problems" I just checked out Knology cable (the lesser known competitor here to BHN/ TW). Their rates are guaranteed until 2007! 

Actually Knology still seems to be a little slow about updating much of anything on their site. Like about half a years slow. :lol:


----------



## MadMax (Jan 3, 2007)

My installer said MSG Hd 2/1!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

2/1 is when the new rates take effect.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Perhaps with this price increase Dish can now afford to pick up YES Network.

(oh no another YES thread ...  )


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh yes, another *NO* thread.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> That would be me.  And yes I gave up on Sirius "Standard Time" and moved back to Muzak jazz thanks to the DJ's and jingles' continal interruptions!


Don't like Sirius one bit! Too much yapping on Standard Time. Muzak has deep tracks.


----------

